# Confirmation of marriage for permanent residence



## claireduplessis (May 23, 2012)

Good afternoon

I have had PR for just under two years (spousal category). Does anyone know if we need to attend Home Affairs to confirm we are married still? Nothing is on the certificate apart from "you must remain in a good faith spousal relationship for two years after the issuing of this certificate"?

I am hearing conflicting reports?

Thank you!

Claire


----------



## dave_c (Jul 1, 2015)

do you have a spouse permit or permanent residency? It is my understanding that they need confirmation that your relationship is still intact every 2 years, I may be wrong


----------



## claireduplessis (May 23, 2012)

I have permanent residency. I went to Home Affairs and they told me I needed an interview and that I should go back to arrange it - I did that and they said no interview is needed!


----------



## dave_c (Jul 1, 2015)

Ok sorry this does not make sense to me. I think you should get in touch with an immigration agent maybe?


----------

